# Samsung washer - noisy during spin



## mhill8304 (Jan 27, 2017)

https://pages.samsung.com/us/tlw/index.html

Go check on this website whether your washer is included in the recall. Samsung top loaders have had a recent history of exploding after spinning themselves to death. If it is, they will help you out with replacing it (I think they give you a devalued amount of money for a new one and a little more if you buy another samsung) or they'll come try to repair it. 

Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## ColeMaude (Jan 10, 2017)

Thank you for sharing a perfect guide to stop Samsung Washer noise solution.


----------

